# Middle Ga Archery Range



## cbjo42 (Oct 26, 2011)

I just wanted to throw this out to see what kind of response I would get.  I'm an avid bow hunter and love to shoot all day, everyday wether it's 3-D or indoor target shooting.  I have noticed there are no indoor ranges in the Warner Robins area so I'm thinking of opening up a small to medium size range.  Is there anyone in this area that would be intrested in facility like this? I would like to hold regular tournaments and leagues once we are up and running. You would have 24 hr access with a combination front door entrance. If there is anyone out there that would be interested in using a range like this then please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## pdollar (Oct 27, 2011)

We're interested,hope you get a good response.


----------



## savedjim (Oct 27, 2011)

would love to see a indoor range so close


----------



## cbjo42 (Oct 27, 2011)

Im looking at it now, gonna see what i can do because i need some place to shoot to get ready for NFAA and Vegas


----------



## scoggins (Oct 28, 2011)

Me too
I live in warner Vegas in a sub division so my shooting is limited or I have to a special trip some where


----------



## GRIV (Oct 28, 2011)

cbjo42 said:


> I just wanted to throw this out to see what kind of response I would get.  I'm an avid bow hunter and love to shoot all day, everyday wether it's 3-D or indoor target shooting.  I have noticed there are no indoor ranges in the Warner Robins area so I'm thinking of opening up a small to medium size range.  Is there anyone in this area that would be intrested in facility like this? I would like to hold regular tournaments and leagues once we are up and running. You would have 24 hr access with a combination front door entrance. If there is anyone out there that would be interested in using a range like this then please let me know. Thanks!




That sounds awesome. We have a range in Snellville, GA and have been up and running for over a year now. I'll be glad to answer questions and help you with the particulars of getting started and set up with all the archery orgs. Drop me an email. I'll be happy to help out.

It will be great to get more indoor and target ranges going around the state.


----------



## lawm170 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Archery Club or range*

Very interested! I live in Warner Robins and enjoy shooting and really getting into this archery thing its addictive and was looking to join a archery club of some type in this area. Thanks!!


----------



## GA HOYT (Nov 2, 2011)

Heck yeah im interested.. I would Absolutly LOVe to get a range up around here. it would also be cool to shoot with someone besides myself lol. Let me know if ya need any help...


----------



## lucky buck (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm all about it.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 8, 2011)

Very Interested. We've needed this down here for a long time.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 16, 2011)

Let me know, and I'll be glad to help!


----------



## pdollar (Dec 10, 2011)

Any progress on this ?


----------



## sean777 (Jan 10, 2012)

I would love a place local to shoot...I hope it pans out


----------



## howboutchee (Jan 11, 2012)

I would be very interseted


----------



## cbjo42 (Jan 12, 2012)

pdollar said:


> Any progress on this ?



Yes there has, i was letting the holidays pass by then get back on it


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jan 13, 2012)

cbjo42 said:


> Yes there has, i was letting the holidays pass by then get back on it


As I stated before, let me know what I can do to help!


----------



## Lee in Perry (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm in Perry, I can help out. I'm a level 3 certified coach, NAA/ USA Archery and on the US Para Archery Team. I have a Whitetail target in my backyard but really miss shooting with other shooters. message me and we can get this started


----------



## Larry Rooks (Feb 8, 2012)

Keep me posted and I'll get ya a batch of shooters too.  I would love to see it open.  I have lots of customers that would take part in the indoor shooting/leagues


----------



## twincedargap (Mar 6, 2020)

Any update??? I found this by accident while trying to find a range in Macon/middle GA area.  Only range I can find is Perry, apparently none in Macon/WR area?


----------

